# Plug'n'play sound for atlas master silver series gp38/39/40's??



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm searching my butt off but most of my searches are 5-8 yrs old 

My units already have the A frame speaker mounts etc 

Space is apparently the big issue since you can't stick anything in there.

Digitrax might be small enough and loksound 3.5 or maybe the 4.0's 

Tasunami is too big 

So what did you atlas owners do?

Qsi was the origanal provider with split boards 


Thanks art


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

A Loksound Select decoder will easily fit. Loksound decoders also work best on 4 ohms, so install two 8 ohm speakers in the a-frame enclosure and wire them in parallel for your 4 ohm load.

Mark.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you remember the diameter of speaker?

Fitment is the issue on the silver series since it's not like my older gold series where soundtraxx has you cut the weight and stuff..


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

The speakers are 1.25 inches or 32mm. You can find them here, about 2/3 down the page, item number TDS125 ....

http://www.tonystrains.com/products/pop-speakers.htm

Mark.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

On the lok select do I need to download anything?


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

If you have a LokProgrammer, you can install any available sound file from their site. If you don't have a programmer, you will need to specify what file you want in your decoder when you purchase it. Most authorized ESU dealers will program the decoder for you.

Mark.


----------

